# PVR Christmas Purchase Help Please.



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Question? As some of you know Susan and I ditched the cable some months ago and are now OTA. Excellent HD reception and no monthly bill. Denon 2808 through HDMI runs the surround.

However our work schedule many times keeps us from watching the few shows we like, so we decided to give each other for X-Mas a HDPVR. Does any one know of a good one in the 300.00 range? Not TIVO as they have their monthly charge and I hate to have to BUY a piece of equipment then pay someone every month so I can use it!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

olddog said:


> Question? As some of you know Susan and I ditched the cable some months ago and are now OTA. Excellent HD reception and no monthly bill. Denon 2808 through HDMI runs the surround.
> 
> However our work schedule many times keeps us from watching the few shows we like, so we decided to give each other for X-Mas a HDPVR. Does any one know of a good one in the 300.00 range? Not TIVO as they have their monthly charge and I hate to have to BUY a piece of equipment then pay someone every month so I can use it!


I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe u can use a TiVo without paying for the service.
The service is mainly like a tv guide, that you can view programs in advance and set to record. Like I said don't quote me on that, I have two TiVo's at my house. One is connected to the service, and the other I've been meaning to hook up in another room to use as a stand alone dvr but never got around to it.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Well here are some options - I had a Tivo Series 3 which worked great but I was always hooking my laptop up to my TV to stream things so I eventually went the HTPC Route.

*HTPC* - Lots of different options here just depends on your needs. There are prebuilt ones which are more expensive and DIY which will be cheaper.

*Tivo* - You might be able to find a tivo series 3 with a lifetime subscription EXAMPLE

Otherwise you buy the new Tivo + Lifetime service for like $700 I want to say.

*ChannelMaster *- Channel Master DVR+ + USB hard drive

2014 list of DVRS


----------

